
This Resume Does Not Exist - kushagra
https://thisresumedoesnotexist.com/
======
fiblye
Only checked two examples, and it read like pure nonsense output by a markov
chain.

Example text:

>Linghalus is a company that operates in the idea to Marks and internationally
in the field of experience to a company.

>Completed 3 company in the first 3 months of internal stations

~~~
tsufe
Yeah I think they could have benefited from reading for example this:
[https://www.gwern.net/TWDNE#text](https://www.gwern.net/TWDNE#text)

~~~
gwern
And if he wants to generate headshots which are businessy,
[https://www.gwern.net/Faces](https://www.gwern.net/Faces) would be useful.

------
savolai
Got something like "hired and executed a team of 14 people" . Lovely.
Unfortunately I didn't realize it would disappear when I leave the page, proof
gone.

------
lettergram
I too work on synthetic data, specifically at scale for a large company:

[https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/why-you-dont-
necessarily...](https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/why-you-dont-necessarily-
need-data-for-data-science-48d7bf503074)

I’m fairly wary of where it is going. “Post-Truth” took on a whole new meaning
when I could build a general synthetic data system (general, for text based
data).

This appears to be using an RNN or a Markov Chain trained on samples of job
experience. As you can see it looks pretty good, but in the end is nonsense. I
really don’t look forward to the day where this is even better (with today’s
tech it could be made better btw).

Much better and you could essentially DDoS recruiters.

------
Cactus2018
Work in progress - thisjobdescriptiondoesnotexist

>We certainly believe that your skills and accomplishments display that you
would be great asset for our current project that supports SW -GIS- ENGINEER.
Let me know if you’re interested in chatting with one of this team’s
technologists to learn more. Software Engineer Individual must have senior
knowledge and senior hands-on experience in developing, implementing and
leading software programs. As a senior coder, this labor competency is
responsible for maintaining and improving the performance of existing software
code, with duties to design and update software databases under contract and
direction from the assigned Government Product Manager.

~~~
linuxftw
> As a senior coder, this labor competency is responsible for maintaining and
> improving the performance of existing software code, with duties to design
> and update software databases under contract and direction from the assigned
> Government Product Manager.

Sadly, this sentence makes the job summary 100% better than many I have
received.

------
plibither8
So far I've seen Person, Waifu, SO Questions, Startup and now Resume.

Pretty interesting how "This X Does Not Exist" is starting to become almost a
trend, to display AI generated stuff.

~~~
tyingq
I'm not sure this one was done with AI. It reads a lot like typical random
text spinning.

This {company|corporation} {specializes|is a leader} in ...

Actually, maybe I'm wrong. A well done implementation of the above might have
more convincing output.

~~~
escapecharacter
We have such a mudflation of AI now so that every algorithm that creates even
slightly-interesting output is now “AI”.

------
voiper1
Loved the link to
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/)

~~~
arendtio
\-
[https://thisstartupdoesnotexist.com/](https://thisstartupdoesnotexist.com/)

\- [https://thiscatdoesnotexist.com/](https://thiscatdoesnotexist.com/)

\- [https://thisrentaldoesnotexist.com/](https://thisrentaldoesnotexist.com/)

\-
[https://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net/](https://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net/)

~~~
oftenwrong
[https://thiswebsitedoesnotexist.com/](https://thiswebsitedoesnotexist.com/)

------
rukittenme
I wasn't sure of the utility of this until I came across this sentence:

> I am passionate about problems that do the norm.

How can something so nonsensical contain so much meaning...

~~~
mirimir
Pennycook et al. (2015) On the reception and detection of pseudo-profound
bullshit.
[https://www.sas.upenn.edu/~baron/journal/15/15923a/jdm15923a...](https://www.sas.upenn.edu/~baron/journal/15/15923a/jdm15923a.pdf)

~~~
rukittenme
I wonder if there are any good pseudo-profound bullshit generators.

~~~
jaclaz
This one "thematic on New Age", is not at all shabby, IMHO:

[http://sebpearce.com/bullshit/](http://sebpearce.com/bullshit/)

Example snippet:

>The complexity of the present time seems to demand an evolving of our souls
if we are going to survive. Without karma, one cannot heal. You may be ruled
by stagnation without realizing it. Do not let it shatter the truth of your
mission.

------
Cactus2018
You might also like -
[https://twitter.com/erowidrecruiter](https://twitter.com/erowidrecruiter)

------
muzani
I found this hilarious for some reason. Probably because it really does seem
like a resume at first glance, but makes less sense the more you look at it.
Things like "Facilitated a team of 10 staff members to consistently reduce the
sales turnaround to 200 people."

I wonder if it can fool an ATS.

------
Y_Y
I like that all of these people are interested in minority languages. I don't
think many people in the real world speak Hawaiian and Catalan and Turkmen and
still have time to work as Community Business Manager.

------
shaklee3
It seems like the image displayed has nothing to do with the name. I was
consistently getting male names with female pictures.

------
nikk1
On the "My Time" graph:

25% of time spent 'Battling Cancer'

------
adontz
I'd like to download these CVs as PDF :-)

------
arendtio
Funny marketing idea by enhancv.com

